# Onnit Academy Tactical Athlete



## amlove21 (Aug 12, 2016)

Just had the chance to get the guys from the Onnit Academy to come down and give us a very focused 4 day course, combining the basics of their entire catalogue- durability, steel mace, club, all of it. 

I've taken a good number of fitness certs in my life and this one is great. 

Can't wait to see how far John Wolf and his crew go with it. If you have any questions about getting the training for your place, I know a guy.


----------

